# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορά απλών Εργαλείων Ηλεκτρολόγου

## Panagiotis1988

Καλισπέρα Θελώ να με Βοηθήσετε στην αγορα Καποίον εργαλείων Ηλεκτρολόγου Εσώτερικων Ηλεκτρικών Εγκαταστάσεων , απλόν εργαλείων όχι πολύμετρα άλλα απογυμνώτη , κατσαβίδια , πένσα ηλεκτρολογικη , δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδη , Μυτοτσιμπιδο, πλαγιοκοφτης, πλατυτσιμπιδο, εμπροσθοκοπτης, κυρτο τσιμπιδι, πλατυτσιμπιδο , πρεσα ακροδεκτων δεν θελω να χαλανε ευκολα και να ειναι καλης ποιοτητας. Πειτε μου 3 μαρκες καλες και ποσο θα κοστισουν περιπου και θελω να ξερω αν συμφερη να τα αγορασω απο μαγαζι η να τα παραγκιλω απο το ιντερνετ στειλτε  καποια λινκ εδω θελω να εχουνε μεγαλη διαρκεια ζωης και αν ξεχασα κατι πειτε μου .

----------


## Prezonautis

Πάμε για ψώνια??  :Biggrin: 

Κράτα την Λίστα εσύ και το πορτοφόλι. 1 (1).jpg1 (2).jpg1 (3).jpg

Και μην αγοράσεις Stanley εργαλεία... Τα κατσαβίδια πάρτα και σε Facom σε Σετάκια αν θέλεις.
Και μια εργαλειοθήκη με @@ http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/tayg-35.html άλλα αν είσαι συνέχεια στους δρόμους πάρε μια με ιμάντα για τον ώμο.

----------


## xlife

Αν και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος , έχω ηλεκτρολογικά κατσαβίδια facom και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. πένσες έχω 2 facom και μια knipex, πρέσες knipex κτλ. φυσικά έχω και κάποια δεύτερα για βήτα εργασίες. πχ όταν θέλω να κόψω με μια πένσα κάποια σκληρή θωράκιση έχω μια απο χρωματοπωλείο, θα ήταν κρίμα να χρησιμοποιώ την facom. Η χρήση που έχει γίνει στα εν λόγο εργαλεία είναι εξοντωτική και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος. Αν ξαναέπαιρνα πάλι στις ίδιες μάρκες θα ξανακοίταζα

----------


## lepouras

παρότι είπες όχι πολύμετρο θα σου πώ ότι το κυριότερο που θα χρειαστείς  είναι ένα καθαρά ηλεκτρολογικό. βέβαια τα φλουκ κλπ πάνε ψηλά αλλά πάρα  πολύ καλό και αξιόπιστο είναι και αυτό
http://www.homemania.gr/%CF%80%CF%81...NEL405756.html
δεν θα καταφέρεις να το κάψεις ποτέ ότι και να προσπαθήσεις. δοκιμαστικό  το χρειάζεσαι μόνο και μόνο για βιδώνεις καμιά κλέμα και όχι για να ελέγχεις αν υπάρχει τάση.

 πένσα  έχει αρκετές στην σειρά της αλά είναι η καλύτερη.
https://www.toolstore.gr/knipex-0106...l#.Vjcj5m6LVME
γδάρτη 
http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/knip...20-165-sb.html
κόφτη
https://www.kentrovidas.gr/uplds/8251_9516165.JPG 
μυτοτσίμπιδα κλπ δεν θα σου έλεγα να σκάσεις ένα σωρό λεφτά γιατί χρειάζονται ελάχιστα και δεν τα δουλεύουμε ποτέ με ρεύμα στις εσωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις.
κατσαβίδια να πάρεις καλά (πχ facom)  θα χρειαστεί οπωσδήποτε δύο νούμερα  που είναι για ασφάλειες, σταυρός με πεπλατυσμένα τα δύο άκρα.
πρέσα για ακροχιτώνια σου κάνει και μία τέτοια 
http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...6tqatrbu3qsvj5
αλλά αν επιμένεις υπάρχουν και καλύτερες 
http://www.e-ergaleio.gr/product_inf...oducts_id=3952
γενικά σε κάποια δεν χρειάζεται να πας απευθείας σε ακριβά διότι δεν είναι τόσο απαραίτητα πάντα ή και η δουλειά που απευθύνονται δε απαιτεί την τέλεια ποιότητα.
το μόνο που θα προσέξεις όπως είπε και παραπάνω ο Κώστας. ΔΕΝ κόβουμε με αυτές τις πένσες και κόφτες σύρματα καρφιά κλπ παρα ΜΟΝΟ καλώδια. πάρε φθηνό πλαγιοκόφτη για τέτοιες βάρβαρες δουλειές.

Κίμων συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορούσα να δω τις εικόνες σου βρε και γιαυτό δεν ξέρω τη πρότεινες.

----------


## B-B

Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση σε κάποια εταιρεία, αλλά μόνο να διευκολύνω τον ενδιαφερόμενο, εδώ υπάρχουν οικονομικά επαγγελματικά ηλεκτρολογικά εργαλεία:
www.tele.gr

----------


## sotron1

Παναγιώτη έχεις πμ. Ρίξε μια ματιά.

----------


## street

να υποθεσω οτι ο παναγιωτης ειναι σπουδαστης .. φανεται απ την λιστα ?   :Biggrin:

----------


## toni31

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post709150

----------


## Panagiotis1988

Εχω τελιωση Ηλεκτρολογος Ε.Η.Ε απο ΕΠΑΣ οχι ΟΑΕΔ αλλα  του υπουργειου παιδιας  κλησανε τησ σχολες ολεσ περσυ 2014 και Εβγαλα αδια ηλεκτρολογου αλλα πρεπει να  κανω πρακτικη σε Εγκαταστατη Ηλεκτρολογο  με 400 μεροκαματα 3 χρονια περιπου. Θελω να σας ρωτισω κατι  ΤΑ Stanley δεν ειναι καλα ε ? και απο Facom που ειπε ενασ και Kniipex τι να παρω Facom η' Knipex  μπορω να διαθεσω 120 Ε μεγιστο και χρειαζομε μια εργαλειοθηκη που να την περνω μαζι μου και να εχει θηκες για ολα τα εργαλεια γιατη σκευτομε να τα παρω ενα ενα οχι απο σετ εκτος απο τα κατσαβιαδια που θα ειναι σετ και να εχω τα βασικα για μια απλη συντηρηση σε σπιτη για απλα πραγματα πινακα μονοφασικο για τετοιεσ δουλειεσ η εργαλειοθηκη να ειναι τησ ιδιας μαρκας με τα εργαλεια ωστε να τεριαζουν στης θηκες τα εργαλεια αλλα τα εργαλεια να τα παρω χυμα  συμφερη να τα αγορασω απο ιντερνετ η απο μαγαζι

----------


## midakos

Το να κάνεις μια απλή συντήρηση σε ένα σπίτι εξαρτάται από το τι θα πρέπει να συντηρήσεις. πχ. αλλα εργαλεία θα χρειαστείς για να αλλάξεις μια πρίζα, άλλα εργαλεία για να τραβήξεις μια γραμμή, άλλα εργαλεία για να διαπιστώσεις κάποιο σφάλμα. 
Τα βασικά για μικροδουλειές είναι τα εργαλεία χειρός (κατσαβίδια πένσα κόφτης μυτοτσίμπιδο), για να διαπιστώσεις μια βλάβη αν δεν έχεις την απαραίτητη εμπειρία (η και να την έχεις) πιθανότατα θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο, κλπ κλπ.
Η λίστα μεγαλώνει όσο μεγαλώνουν οι ανάγκες σου, οπότε πρέπει να σκεφτείς από τι θα ξεκινήσεις.

----------


## Panagiotis1988

Πηγα σε ενα Μαγαζι και δεν εβγαλα ακρι  ειδα τα Falco και ητανε πολυ ακριβα πητε μου μια  μαρκα σε οικονομικη τιμη για κατσαβιαδια ποιοτηκα μια που να βγαζη τσαντα καλη αλλη για πενσα και για κοφτη και μυτοστιμπιδο δεν θα παρω συγκεκριμενη μαρκα πχ Falco   ειναι ολα ακριβα ισως επερνα μαι απο της τσαντες που εχει

----------


## lepouras

Παναγιώτη. με τα λεφτά που λες ΔΕΝ μπορείς να έχεις όλα αυτά που θες. οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι.
ξεκίνα με μερικά φθηνά (εντάξει μην πας στου 1 ευρώ) και βλέποντας τί δουλεύεις πολύ και πού κινούνται οι ανάγκες σου αγοράζεις σιγά σιγά τα σωστά και καλά. δύστυχος κάπως έτσι ξεκινήσαμε όλοι και φτιάξαμε εργαλειοθήκες τον εκατοντάδων έως και χιλιάδων ευρώ. το τσαντάκι (περίπου 30Χ 20Χ 20 )που κουβαλάω καθημερινά για μικρο βλάβες και μικρο δουλειές έχει σχεδόν 5+ φορές τα λεφτά που διαθέτεις και είναι για βασικά πράγματα.
η κρίση χτύπησε μόνο την αξία της εργασίας μας. τα εργαλεία και τα υλικά όχι μόνο δεν πληγωθήκαν αλλά πάντα τραβάνε τον ανήφορο.

----------


## Fire Doger

Τα εργαλεία δεν κάνουν τον μάστορα.
Βεβαια τον μάστορα τον καταλαβαίνεις από τα εργαλεία του.
Αυτή ή αντίθεση υπάρχει γιατί αν κάποιος είναι τσαπατσουλης και εργαλεία χιλιάδων να εχει σωστη δουλειά δεν πρόκειται να κάνει αλλά ποτέ δεν θα ξοδέψει τόσα λεφτά για εργαλεία.

Το σημαντικότερο είναι να είσαι σωστός ηλεκτρολόγος κάτι το οποίο δεν περιορίζεται πολύ απ τα εργαλεία και η δουλειά σου θα σου φέρει τα εργαλεία όπως είπε και ο Λέπουρας.

Κανείς δεν άρχισε να εργάζεται με 2 γεμάτες μεταλλικές εργαλειοθήκες και ειδικό σκαπτικό για εγκαταστάσεις.

Καλή σταδιοδρομία  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

> Τα εργαλεία δεν κάνουν τον μάστορα.
> Βεβαια τον μάστορα τον καταλαβαίνεις από τα εργαλεία του.
> Αυτή ή αντίθεση υπάρχει γιατί αν κάποιος είναι τσαπατσουλης και εργαλεία χιλιάδων να εχει σωστη δουλειά δεν πρόκειται να κάνει αλλά ποτέ δεν θα ξοδέψει τόσα λεφτά για εργαλεία.
> 
> Το σημαντικότερο είναι να είσαι σωστός ηλεκτρολόγος κάτι το οποίο δεν περιορίζεται πολύ απ τα εργαλεία και η δουλειά σου θα σου φέρει τα εργαλεία όπως είπε και ο Λέπουρας.
> 
> Κανείς δεν άρχισε να εργάζεται με 2 γεμάτες μεταλλικές εργαλειοθήκες και ειδικό σκαπτικό για εγκαταστάσεις.
> 
> Καλή σταδιοδρομία



θα διαφωνήσω τα εργαλεία κάνουν το μάστορα στο 50% , σωστή δουλειά δεν κάνεις όταν κάνεις πατέντες για να κόψεις ένα καλώδιο με σκουριασμένο κόφτη, ή να του φεύγει η πλαστική λαβή,
ή το κατσαβίδι να σπάει . Και μιλάμε για τα απλά γιατί ο ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έχει καλό εξοπλισμό απο πολύμετρο, μέχρι αμπεροτζιμπίδα, γειοσόμετρα , μέγκερ κτλ
αν αυτά δεν δείχνουν τη πραγματικότητα , πως θα κάνεις καλά τη δουλειά σου ?
Αν έχεις δουλειά , επιβάλλεται αν επενδύσεις

για κατσαβίδια 1000v θες wera σετ απο ebay, ειναι καλά και ποιοτικά και ένα set κάνει 30ε περίπου.
Yπάρχουν και σειρές για σκληρή χρήση.
Επίσης αν δεν πάρεις knipex όλα τα άλλα θα χαλάσουν πολύ γρήγορα, απο σκουριά, απο σκληρή χρήση απο καμιά πτώση.
Επειδή και εγώ εχω πάρει πολλά φτηνά εργαλεία, να ξέρεις οτι καμιά φορά βγαίνουν 2 φορές πιο ακριβά απο το να πάρεις μια φορά καλά

----------


## lepouras

Ακη αυτό που είπε ο Στέφανος και συμφωνώ, είναι ότι αν θέλεις να γίνεις καλός μάστορας θα αγοράσεις το καλό εργαλείο.
αλλά επειδή λογικό είναι κανένας δεν ξεκίνησε με 2-3-5 χιλιάδες ευρώ στην τσάντα του αλλά τα μάζεψε σε συνδυασμό την δουλειά του και φυσικά τή χρειαζόταν κάθε φορά που συναντάει κάποια καινούργια ανάγκη.
όλοι όσοι έχουμε εργαλεία καλά ακριβά και εργαλειοθήκες που ούτε και εμείς δεν θυμόμαστε τη έχουν μέσα δεν τα αγοράσαμε σε μια μέρα. αλλά σίγουρα όταν σε κάποια δουλειά χρειαστήκαμε κάτι το μεροκάματο της ημέρας δεν έγινε ποτό στο μπαράκι αλλά την ίδια στιγμή που το πήραμε έγινε εργαλείο. για να μην κόβουμε και δεύτερη φορά το σύρμα με σκουριασμένη πένσα όπως λες.
οπότε πολύ σοφά συμπέρανε ότι ο αγύρτης όσα λεφτά και να πιάσει ΔΕΝ θα τα κάνει εργαλεία ενώ ο καλός μάστορας δεν σταματάει ποτέ να αγοράζει. 
εκεί καταλήγει το συμπέρασμα ότι τα εργαλεία δεν κάνουν τον καλό μάστορα αλλά ο καλός μάστορας έχεις τα καλά εργαλεία.
ο καλός μάστορας δεν επιλέγει το καλά εργαλεία για να δειχνει ομορφότερος ούτε αν τα πιάσει στα χέρια του κάποιος θα γίνει μαστοράτζα. 

απλά ας πούμε ότι μου δίνεις να φτιάξω ένα πίνακα με εργαλεία αξίας 20 ευρώ σύνολο και στον ίδιο πίνακα μου δίνεις εργαλεία τον 1000. 
ξέρεις πιά θα είναι η διαφορά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις σε έναν  καλό μάστορα? ο χρόνος για να τον ολοκληρώσει στην ίδια ποιότητα και σωστά.
άρα ο καλός μάστορας μπορεί και με όχι καλά εργαλεία (οπότε ξοδεύοντας περισσότερο χρόνο) να φτιάξει σωστά και καλά ένα πίνακα. 
ο αρπακόλλας και ολόκληρο τον κατάλογο της φακομ να του δώσεις πάλι αρπακόλλα θα τον κάνει.
επίσης το ποιό εργαλείο σε δείχνει καλό πάλι δεν είναι απόλυτο. απλά όσο ψάχνεσαι βρίσκεις και λύσεις που μπορεί να κάνεις ευκολότερη δουλειά
παράδειγμα.
 ενώ έχω εργαλεία ακριβά και διάφορα (πολλά τα έχεις δεί) έψαχνα λύση να μπορώ να τρυπάω για κάνα μερεμέτι κάνα 6άρη ούπατ εύκολα χωρίς ζημιά (από σαθρό ντουβάρι μέχρι  πλακάκι και μπετον )χωρίς να κουβαλάω μαζί μου μπαλατέζες
κρουστικά, πνευματικά κλπ κλπ κλπ. μετά από δοκιμές διάφορες μάρκες που με ικανοποιήσανε αλλά φθείρονταν γρήγορα κατέληξα σε αυτό το τρυπάνι.
trypani1.JPGtrypani2.JPGtrypani3.jpg
μου κόστισε 7 ευρώ. ξεφτίλα τιμή. το δουλεύω με μια κατσαβιδιέρα μπλακεντεκερ φτηνιάρικια.
σκέψου ότι κουβαλούσα επαναφορτιζόμενο sds που έκανε 600 ευρώ και 200 ευρώ η εξτρά μπαταρία και σε μερικά σημεία δεν γλίτωνα εύκολα ζημιές (σαθρά ντουβάρια και πλακάκια) και με αυτό το φθηνό τρυπάνι που δεν ήξερα ούτε καν την μάρκα τρυπάω μέχρι και σίδερα. δεν θέλει κρούση και όχι τρελές στροφές.
και το καλύτερο? μπορώ να δουλέψω και μεσημέρι χωρίς να με ακούσουν ούτε στο δίπλα δωμάτιο πόσο μάλλον  στο δίπλα διαμέρισμα και στην γειτονιά.

για να μην σας κουράζω με την πολυλογία μου θα ξανά πώ.
 αν το παλικάρι θέλει να γίνει και να μείνει καλός μάστορας εκτός ότι πρέπει μονίμως να ενημερώνετε για το επάγγελμα που επέλεξε θα πρέπει να ψάχνετε (και ας μην αγοράσει άμεσα) και για τα εργαλεία του. και εργαλεία θα κάνει όταν κάθε δουλειά, μερεμέτι, βλάβη του προσθέτει και ένα στην τσάντα του.
και για τσάντα ας ξεκινήσει πρώτα με μια φθηνή εργαλειοθήκη και τα λεφτά που του περισσεύουν ας τα κάνει 2 εργαλεία παραπάνω. η τσάντα θα του έρθει αργότερα που θα αυξηθούν τα εργαλεία( και ελπίζω και η δουλειές).

ελπίζω να έγιναν κατανοητός και να μην σας μπέρδεψα :Smile:

----------


## toni31

Η εμπιστοσύνη και τα εργαλεία του Μάστορα κτίζονται με τον καιρό.....

----------


## Panoss

> έψαχνα λύση να μπορώ να τρυπάω για κάνα μερεμέτι κάνα 6άρη ούπατ εύκολα χωρίς ζημιά (από σαθρό ντουβάρι μέχρι  πλακάκι και μπετον )χωρίς να κουβαλάω μαζί μου μπαλατέζες
> κρουστικά, πνευματικά κλπ κλπ κλπ. μετά από δοκιμές διάφορες μάρκες που με ικανοποιήσανε αλλά φθείρονταν γρήγορα κατέληξα σε αυτό το τρυπάνι.
> trypani1.JPGtrypani2.JPGtrypani3.jpg
> μου κόστισε 7 ευρώ. ξεφτίλα τιμή. το δουλεύω με μια κατσαβιδιέρα μπλακεντεκερ φτηνιάρικια.



Γιάννη αυτό είναι το τρυπάνι που λες;

----------


## liat

> ... το δουλεύω με μια κατσαβιδιέρα μπλακεντεκερ φτηνιάρικια ...



Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα η αγορά κάποιων εργαλείων (για εντελώς ερασιτεχνική και σποραδική χρήση), λες ότι με ένα δραπανοκατσάβιδο ανοίγεις τρύπες και σε μπετό, τούβλο κλπ;
Δηλαδή για μικρού διαμετρήματος και βάθους τρύπες δεν είναι αναγκαία η χρήση κρουστικού δράπανου;.
Αν ναι, το *BOSCH PSR 12* κάνει για τέτοια δουλειά και επίσης τι ρόλο παίζουν οι τάσεις λειτουργίας τους;

----------


## lepouras

Παναγιώτη ναι αυτό είναι το τρυπάνι που λέω. και μάλιστα αυτό το αγόρασα προχθές γιατί 2 άλλα που είχα αγορασμένα πριν ένα χρόνο τα έχασα (δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μου τα τσιμπήσανε) μέσα σε μία βδομάδα πριν 15 μέρες. σκέψου ότι είχα αγοράσει 2 για να έχω γιατί λέω μην ξεμείνω και διαλυθούν και τελικά δούλευα μόνο το ένα το άλλο έμεινε καινούργιο.
βολεύτηκα τόσο πολύ που με ταλαιπώρησε που δεν τα είχα την τελευταία εβδομάδα και έπρεπε να κουβαλάω άλλα τρυπάνια και εργαλεία.
για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι.
δεν πας με αυτό να ανοίξεις 500 τρύπες σε μια μέρα (όχι ότι δεν μπορεί) διότι θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση. σε σύγκριση με ένα  πνευματικό. αλλά για συναγερμούς κλπ που ο άλλος θέλει την ευελιξία ή για να πας σε ένα μερεμέτι να βάλεις 5-6 φωτιστικά είναι μάνα. έχει και σε άλλα νούμερα που σε ντουβάρια ανοίγουν απευθείας εύκολα τρύπα. σε μπετό απλά ξεκινάω με αυτό το 6άρι και μετά βάζω μέχρι και 12άρη αν μου χρειαστεί (δεν παίρνει και μεγαλύτερο το τσοκ μου  :Biggrin: ) όχι γιατί δεν μπορούν αλλά η κατσαβιδιέρα μου δεν μπορεί  :Lol:  .
προσπαθώ απλά να βρίσκω εργαλεία που δεν πιάνουν χώρο και να μπορώ να κινούμε εύκολα μέσα στην Αθήνα με ότι χωρά η βαλίτσα της μηχανής.

Γιάννη το θέμα τάσης είναι μεγάλη ιστορία. μπορεί να πάρεις σε αυτά ένα 18 βολτ και να είναι ποιο αδύνατο(που θα είναι σίγουρα) από ένα μακίτα τον 9 βολτ. φυσικά για να δουλέψεις τέτοιο τρυπανάκι για κάνα ούπατ όπως έλεγα πριν είναι μια χαρά. επειδή έχω κάνα δυό σετ από τέτοια που δείχνεις θα πω ότι οι μπαταρίες ψοφάνε εύκολα αλλά δεν με στεναχώρησε γιατί 12 βόλτ είναι οι ευκολότερες μπαταρίες  πατεντιάρικα που μπορείς να φτιάξεις αν σου ξεμείνει  :Rolleyes: .
μέχρι και με μία μπαταρία συναγερμού το δουλεύεις αν σου χρειαστεί.  :Lol: 

για να συνδυάσω λίγο το προηγούμενο ποστ μου(περί εργαλείων μάστορα) με αυτά που είπα τώρα (το 6αράκι τρυπάνι και την κατσαβιδιέρα που δείχνεις) 

είχαμε πάρει μια δουλειά σε ένα υπουργείο να βάλουμε σε κάποιο κτήριο δομημένη καλωδίωση. πρίζα δεν έβρισκες ούτε να βάλεις κινητό όχι εργαλεία (σκέψου οι υπολογιστές μαζεύονταν με πολύπριζα) και δεν έπρεπε να ενοχλούμε και τα γραφεία που δούλευαν.
 ε με την κατσαβιδιέρα που δείχνεις με μια μπαταρία συναγερμού στην ζώνη με τα εργαλεία(και αντάπτορα  και καλώδιο)και το τρυπανάκι που έδειξα εγώ έτρεχα μπροστά και τρύπαγα και έβαζα κανάλια και από πίσω δύο άτομα έτρεχαν να προλάβουν να ρίχνουν καλώδια.
μια δεύτερη μπαταρία(συναγερμού πάλι φυσικά) την είχα σε ένα φορτιστή στον χώρο του ρακ για να φορτίζει αν ξεμείνω.
περιττό να σου πω ότι ότι έπεσε και γέλιο από όποιον μας έβλεπε και απορούσε τή και πως το κάνω. και φυσικά δεν ενοχλήσαμε ούτε έναν υπάλληλο με θόρυβο.

αυτό το παράδειγμα το είπα για να καταλάβουμε και την διαφορά στο ΑΝ ξέρουμε τή θέλουμε να κάνουμε, που  και τή χρειαζόμαστε τότε θα βρούμε και τον κατάλληλο τρόπο να του κάνουμε.

άντε σας κούρασα πάλι με την πάρα μου  :Lol: .

----------


## george Mp

Υπαρχουν και αυτα τα τρυπανια χωρις κρουση και ειναι πολυ καλα για πλακακια.http://eshop.tmi-tools.gr/product.aspx?id=7704
Για κοφτακια knipex και αν βρεθει κατα λαθος κανενα απο τα παλια τα κοκκινα που γραφανε για χορδες πιανου 2mm ακομα καλυτερα.
Τα facom ειναι πολυ καλη και πανακριβη η πορτοκαλι σειρα.

----------


## lepouras

Γιώργο τα έχω δουλέψει και αυτά πριν βρω τα συγκεκριμένα και για αρχή θα πω ότι δεν ναι έμεινα αρκετά ενθουσιασμένος. αλλά αν με ρωτήσεις τώρα θα σου πώ ότι δεν έμεινα καθόλου ενθουσιασμένος. αν βρεις δοκίμασε τα irwin για κατσαβιδιέρα (θα το καταλάβεις γιατί επάνω στο κουτάκι έχουν σύμβολο καταβιδιέρας το <<όχι κρούση>> και το <<500-800>> χαμηλές στροφές). είναι αρκετά καλύτερα από τα μπος.

----------


## george Mp

> Γιώργο τα έχω δουλέψει και αυτά πριν βρω τα συγκεκριμένα και για αρχή θα πω ότι δεν ναι έμεινα αρκετά ενθουσιασμένος. αλλά αν με ρωτήσεις τώρα θα σου πώ ότι δεν έμεινα καθόλου ενθουσιασμένος. αν βρεις δοκίμασε τα irwin για κατσαβιδιέρα (θα το καταλάβεις γιατί επάνω στο κουτάκι έχουν σύμβολο καταβιδιεέρας το <<όχι κρούση>> και το <<500-800>> χαμηλές στροφές). είναι αρκετά καλύτερα από τα μπος.



Τα bosch ειναι πιο ευκολο να τα βρεις, αυτα που δειχνεις που τα βρισκουμε;

----------


## lepouras

τα irwin  βόσκουν σε πάρα πολλά χρωματοπωλεία, σιδηροπωλεία και καταστήματα με εργαλεία. 
το άλλο ειλικρινά και εγώ κατά λάθος το βρήκα στο Κερατσίνι.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Τα bosch ειναι πιο ευκολο να τα βρεις, αυτα που δειχνεις που τα βρισκουμε;



σωστά από που αν επιτρέπετε  :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

> σωστά από που αν επιτρέπετε



στην Λαμπράκη στο Κερατσίνι απέναντι από την αστυνομία δίπλα στην στάση <<στροφή Αμφιάλης>>

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.96786...!6m1!1e1?hl=el

αν είναι να πας να κοιτάξεις για τα πρώτα που είπα. έχει και τα  irwin αλλά άστα για δεύτερη επιλογή. προχτές του είχαν τελειώσει τα 6άρια τα κλασικά (10 πόντους μήκος) και αγόρασα ένα 20 εκατοστά για να βολευτώ μέχρι να φέρει. μόλις φέρει θα πάρω 3-4 να τα έχω  :Biggrin: 


αν την βρει κανένας την μαρκα και αλλού ας μας πει να μην τρέχω και εγώ μέχρι εκεί.

υ.γ. πρόσεξε καλά την ετικέτα με τα σύμβολα γιατί νομίζω έχει και τα κλασικά που δεν κάνουν.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Το κατάστημα είναι ο Δαμίγος,και συνήθως εκεί βρίσκουμε και κάποιες "περίεργες και σπάνιες βίδες......
Έχει και μεγάλο parking απέξω.........

----------


## lepouras

και ένα βίντεο που τελικά δείχνει αυτό που έλεγα. :Tongue2: 




το τραγικό είναι ότι ένα χρόνο δεν ασχολήθηκα καν να δω την μάρκα και τα λοιπά στοιχεία του τρυπανιού γιατί όπως τα αγόρασα τα έβγαλα από το σακουλάκι τους και τα έβαλα στα εργαλεία.

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως πρέπει να 'ναι δυσεύρετα γιατί μ' ένα ψάξιμο που 'κανα μου 'βγαλε μόνο ένα μαγαζί, κι αυτό σχετικά μακριά μου (είμαι Μαρούσι) στον Άγιο Ιωάννη το Ρέντη.

----------


## kioan

> και ένα βίντεο που τελικά δείχνει αυτό που έλεγα.



Σου πάει η τραγιάσκα Γιάννη! Σε θυμόμουν πιο ψηλό πάντως... άλλαξες και κάτι στα μαλλιά σου;  :Tongue2:

----------


## Sted

Κανένα μαγαζι στέλνει με αντικαταβολή σε εμάς;

Lepouras αν ησουν dealer με ποσοστό με αυτή την περιγραφή που εκανες θα έπαιρνες καλο μεροκαματο. Θα ψωνίσουμε ολοι μερικά. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

Παναγιώτη και εγώ δεν τα ήξερα καν και στο ιντερνετ τώρα που τα έψαχνα. δείχνουν να είναι αρκετά διάσημα.
αλλά ψάχνοντας για αγορά μέσο ιντερνετ βρήκα μόνο από εξωτερικό. 
και στην Ελλάδα δεν νομίζω να έχουν και όλη την γκάμα τους.

Kioan ήμουνα σαν τον τύπο στο μεγάλο βαν αλλά τώρα που ξεφορτώθηκα τα υπόλοιπα εργαλεία  έγινα μαλθακός? :Lol: 

Δημήτρη το σκέφτηκα να τους στείλω κάνα μειλ και να το παίξω ριβιού και διαφήμιση και να ζητάω από εταιρίες να μου στέλνουν δήγματα. λες να γίνω ο Κούλης των τρυπανιών :Lol: 

πάντως ούτε και εγώ ήξερα ότι το έχουν για τόσα πολλά και πολλές φορές δεν εμπιστεύομαι το τη γράφουν επάνω. απλά τσεκαρα αν είναι κοφτερά τα διαμάντια μπροστά ψάχνοντας στο μαγαζί και λέω ας δοκιμάσω. και το δοκίμασα και σε πολλά υλικά. γιαυτό το μπος το έστειλα στον πάτο και μάλιστα μου την έσπασε που τόσο επώνυμο και τελικά να μην φτάνει τα άλλα που δεν τα ήξερα καν.

πάντως σκεφτόμουνα τον Γιώργο στην Κέρκυρα και έψαχνα να δω αν πουλάει κανένας από Ελλάδα μέσο ιντερνετ να του πω αλλά με βλέπω να του στέλνω εγώ κανένα.

----------


## toni31

Εγώ τυχαία σήμερα που πήγα σε σιδηρικά για μια δουλειά τα είδα, είχε 6&8 στα 4 ευρώ και σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα δίπλα τους ήταν από τα φτηνά. Πήρα το 6αρι.

Υ.Γ Κομοτηνή τα βρήκα.

----------


## Panoss

> Δημήτρη το σκέφτηκα να τους στείλω κάνα μειλ και να το παίξω ριβιού και διαφήμιση και να ζητάω από εταιρίες να μου στέλνουν δήγματα. λες να γίνω ο Κούλης των τρυπανιών



Εεεεεππ...ιεροσυλία! ΕΝΑΣ είν ' ο Κούλης...ότι άλλο παρόμοιο κυκλοφοράει είναι κινέζικη μαιμού! :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Εγώ τυχαία σήμερα που πήγα σε σιδηρικά για μια δουλειά τα είδα, είχε 6&8 στα 4 ευρώ και σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα δίπλα τους ήταν από τα φτηνά. Πήρα το 6αρι.
> 
> Υ.Γ Κομοτηνή τα βρήκα.



άντε βρε Αντώνη. κάνε καμιά δοκιμή και πες μας μην είμαι εγώ υπερβολικός. 4 ? εδώ πάντως τα βρήκα 6+
ελπίζω να είναι ακριβός το ίδιο. σε βλέπω να μας στέλνεις εσύ αν είναι φθηνότερο εκεί. δεν του λες του τύπου να φτιάξει e-shop?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sted

Πάρε τα όλα αν είναι με 4.  Με τις περιγραφές του Γιάννη θα ξεπεράσουν τα 10€....  :Tongue2:

----------


## toni31

> άντε βρε Αντώνη. κάνε καμιά δοκιμή και πες μας μην είμαι εγώ υπερβολικός. 4 ? εδώ πάντως τα βρήκα 6+
> ελπίζω να είναι ακριβός το ίδιο. σε βλέπω να μας στέλνεις εσύ αν είναι φθηνότερο εκεί. δεν του λες του τύπου να φτιάξει e-shop?




Εγώ για ίδιο το είδα, αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό θα το ξαναδώ.

----------


## nestoras

> Εγώ για ίδιο το είδα, αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό θα το ξαναδώ.



Κομοτηνή, από πού το αγόρασες;
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά από αυτό το thread θα τελειώσουν όλα τα alpen από την Ελλάδα και θα απορούν οι προμηθευτές...

----------


## toni31

> Εγώ για ίδιο το είδα, αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό θα το ξαναδώ.



Έιναι ίδιο τελικά.
20151110_200218.jpg




> Κομοτηνή, από πού το αγόρασες;
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά από αυτό το thread θα τελειώσουν όλα τα alpen από την Ελλάδα και θα απορούν οι προμηθευτές...



Μετά το ταχυδρομείο αριστερά.

----------

nestoras (10-11-15)

----------


## B-B

> θα διαφωνήσω τα εργαλεία κάνουν το μάστορα στο 50% , σωστή δουλειά δεν κάνεις όταν κάνεις πατέντες για να κόψεις ένα καλώδιο με σκουριασμένο κόφτη, ή να του φεύγει η πλαστική λαβή,
> ή το κατσαβίδι να σπάει . Και μιλάμε για τα απλά γιατί ο ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έχει καλό εξοπλισμό απο πολύμετρο, μέχρι αμπεροτζιμπίδα, γειοσόμετρα , μέγκερ κτλ
> αν αυτά δεν δείχνουν τη πραγματικότητα , πως θα κάνεις καλά τη δουλειά σου ?
> Αν έχεις δουλειά , επιβάλλεται αν επενδύσεις
> 
> για κατσαβίδια 1000v θες wera σετ απο ebay, ειναι καλά και ποιοτικά και ένα set κάνει 30ε περίπου.
> Yπάρχουν και σειρές για σκληρή χρήση.
> Επίσης αν δεν πάρεις knipex όλα τα άλλα θα χαλάσουν πολύ γρήγορα, απο σκουριά, απο σκληρή χρήση απο καμιά πτώση.
> Επειδή και εγώ εχω πάρει πολλά φτηνά εργαλεία, να ξέρεις οτι καμιά φορά βγαίνουν 2 φορές πιο ακριβά απο το να πάρεις μια φορά καλά



===================
Δηλαδή πόσο να σκουριάσει ένας κόφτης με τον καιρό; Πιάνει κάποια επιφανειακή σκουριά αλλά κόβει μια χαρά. Έχω κόφτη από τότε που ήμουν μαθητής στο τεχνικό λύκειο και κόβει μια χαρά αν και έπιασε μια επιφανειακή σκουριά. Όποτε θυμάμαι τον ψεκαζω λίγο με λιπαντικό - αντισκωριακό σπέϋ. Και τα κατσαβίδια δεν σπάνε τόσο εύκολα εκτός αν δεν ξέρεις να τα χρησιμοποιείς. Ακόμη και αυτά του πάγκου στις λαϊκές με 1 ευρώ.

----------


## lepouras

> Έιναι ίδιο τελικά.
> 20151110_200218.jpg
> 
> Μετά το ταχυδρομείο αριστερά.



 :W00t:  εσύ βρήκες και το 20ποντο με 4 που το αγόρασα 7+ τράβα πάρε και τα υπόλοιπα πριν ακριβύνουν :Lol:

----------


## Sted

Θεσσαλονίκη τα βρηκε κανείς;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prezonautis

http://www.etools.gr/index.php?optio...602&Itemid=269

Δες αυτά είναι bosch.

----------


## Sted

Αυτα είναι αντίστοιχα με τα alpen; Χωρις κρούση κλπ;



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

ναι Δημήτρη αλλά από προσωπική πείρα δεν με ικανοποιήσανε τα μπος σαν το άλλο και χαλάσανε πολύ γρήγορα. μάλιστα σήμερα που βοήθησα να περάσουμε κάτι καλώδια συναγερμού με το 20ποντο τρύπησα ντουβάρια 15 πόντους με το 6αρι με λίγο καλύτερη κατασβιδιέρα (με ποιο πολλές στροφές) σαν βούτυρο και σχεδόν χωρίς να βγάλουν ζημιά από την άλλη μεριά.

----------


## liat

Τι γνώμη έχετε για το *black and decker EGBL108KB*;
Μεταξύ αυτού και του  *BOSCH PSR 12* ποιο θα προτιμούσατε;
Χρήση σε γενικές εργασίες, άντε κι αν αντέχουν για 6άρα ή 8άρα τρύπα σε τοίχο.
Στο πρώτο με δελεάζει η μπαταρία (και η μία επιπλέον), αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ικανοποιούν τα 10,8V.


B&D EGBL108KB
BOSCH PSR 12


Τάση μπαταρίας
10,8
12
V

Χωρητικότητα
1,5

Ah

Ονομαστικές στροφές
0-600
0-700
rpm

Μέγιστη ροπή στρέψης
12/24
11/26
Nm

Διάμετρος τρυπήματος σε χάλυβα
10
10
mm

Διάμετρος τρυπήματος σε ξύλο
25
25
mm

----------


## lepouras

το μπος αυτό είναι για κλάματα. το μπ.ντ δεν το έχω δουλέψει αλλά όπως το βλέπω πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## liat

> το μπος αυτό είναι για κλάματα. το μπ.ντ δεν το έχω δουλέψει αλλά όπως το βλέπω πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλύτερο.



Αχ! Πάλι το χέρι στην τσέπη θα μπει!
Ευχαριστώ γείτονα (για το θέμα της επιλογής  :Rolleyes: ).

----------


## nestoras

> Αχ! Πάλι το χέρι στην τσέπη θα μπει!
> Ευχαριστώ γείτονα (για το θέμα της επιλογής ).



Το ότι το bosch δεν έχει μπαταρία λιθίου αρκεί για να ΜΗΝ το αγοράσεις....

----------


## liat

> Το ότι το bosch δεν έχει μπαταρία λιθίου αρκεί για να ΜΗΝ το αγοράσεις....



Αν το χρησιμοποιούσα συχνά ίσως να μην ήταν τόσο πρόβλημα, αλλά μιλάμε για περιστασιακή χρήση (μια δυο φορές τον χρόνο) οπότε η καδμίου θα πάει άδικα.

----------


## Spark

εμενα γιατι δεν μου αρέσει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο;
γιατι υπαρχουν και αλλες επιλογές που σου δινουν 2 μπαταριες 12βολτ

----------


## liat

> εμενα γιατι δεν μου αρέσει ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο;
> γιατι υπαρχουν και αλλες επιλογές που σου δινουν 2 μπαταριες 12βολτ



Σπύρο, ο προτεινόμενος σύνδεσμος παραπέμπει γενικά σε no name δραπανοκατσάβιδα.
Έχεις κάποιο/α συγκεκριμένο/α, που να διατηρεί όμως σχετικά χαμηλά τη δαπάνη;
Επίσης, το *black and decker EGBL108KB* δίνει δύο μπαταρίες.
Ίσως να είδες το EGBL108K που δίνει μία.

----------


## Sted

Τι προτείνετε για να αλφαδιάζουμε σωστά όταν περνάμε κανάλια/σωλήνες οριζόντια/κάθετα κλπ; Αλφάδι με lazer;

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, μου είχαν πει για μια βάση/πάγκος ( ; ) ιδανική για να κόβουμε κανάλια 45 μοίρες με πριόνι. 

Γενικά τι εργαλεία θεωρείτε απαραίτητα για κανάλια κλπ; Το κακό είναι οτι (πλήν legrand) εδώ τουλάχιστον δεν φέρνει κανείς τάπες/γωνίες/ταυ/κλπ οπότε κάνεις αηδίες και τις καλύπτεις με στόκους.

----------


## stam1982

Φαλτσοπριονο ψαχνεις;Διαφορετικα λαμαρινοψαλιδο και  λιγη εκπαιδευση(οχι για κατοσταρι καναλι).

----------


## nestoras

> Τι προτείνετε για να αλφαδιάζουμε σωστά όταν περνάμε κανάλια/σωλήνες οριζόντια/κάθετα κλπ; Αλφάδι με lazer;
> 
> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, μου είχαν πει για μια βάση/πάγκος ( ; ) ιδανική για να κόβουμε κανάλια 45 μοίρες με πριόνι. 
> 
> Γενικά τι εργαλεία θεωρείτε απαραίτητα για κανάλια κλπ; Το κακό είναι οτι (πλήν legrand) εδώ τουλάχιστον δεν φέρνει κανείς τάπες/γωνίες/ταυ/κλπ οπότε κάνεις αηδίες και τις καλύπτεις με στόκους.



Αλφάδι με laser πρέπει να έχεις καλό για να φαίνεται και την ημέρα. Προσωπικά δεν με βολεύει και πάρα πολύ παρά μόνο για να κρεμάω πράγματα...
Νήμα με κιμωλία νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο γιατί μένει και η γραμμή και μπορείς να δουλέψεις πάνω σε αυτή όποτε θέλεις (χωρίς να φύγεις από μπροστά για να φαίνεται και χωρίς να φοβάσαι μην "κουνήσεις" το laser και πρέπει να το ξαναστήσεις).

Για μικρά κανάλια το λαμαρινοψάλιδο κάνει καλά τη δουλειά. Για μεσαία κανάλια μπορείς να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο:
http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=12...427&artID=3549
Κοστίζει λίγο αλλά κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του.

Για πιο φθηνή λύση σε μεσαία και πιο φαρδιά κανάλια μπορείς να πάρεις ένα φαλτσοκούτι και ένα σιδιροπρίονο:
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...HaCJDv8QsAQIGQ

Στα κανάλια περισσότερη τέχνη χρειάζεται στο κόψιμο των καπακιών παρά στο ίδιο το κανάλι. Ένα πιστόλι θερμού αέρα βοηθάει πολλές φορές στο "στρώσιμο".
Στα σπασίματα και στις γωνίες να προτιμάς να λυγίζεις/τσακίζεις το καπάκι παρά να τα τερματίζεις στις γωνίες (ειδικά στις εξωτερικές είναι δύσκολο να πετύχεις τέλεια προσαρμογή) και να αφήνεις για πιο πέρα τη συνάντηση με το έπομενο καπάκι στην ευθεία. Επίσης, αυτονόητο είναι να μην βάζεις καπάκια στην ίδια ευθεία με τα κανάλια αλλά να κοιτάς το καπάκι να "καβαλάει" την ένωση των καναλιών από κάτω.

----------

picdev (24-11-15)

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...ZAeNA-M4k-gwnw   Εάν  σε ενδιαφέρει αγορά  από  εξωτερικό  κοίταξε  και  εδώ , εκεί  που γράφει  drills  έχει  και  καλές  μάρκες  για  diy σε  πολύ καλές τιμές, (τουλάχιστον  για το UK)

----------


## nestoras

> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...ZAeNA-M4k-gwnw   Εάν  σε ενδιαφέρει αγορά  από  εξωτερικό  κοίταξε  και  εδώ , εκεί  που γράφει  drills  έχει  και  καλές  μάρκες  για  diy σε  πολύ καλές τιμές, (τουλάχιστον  για το UK)




 http://www.diy.com/departments/makita-cordless-18v-li-ion-combi-drill-2-batteries-hp457dwex2/278413_BQ.prd

Πολύ καλή τιμή, είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό:
http://www.bmtools.gr/index.php/onli...f453rye-detail

----------


## picdev

μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως αυτό το έχει 90 λίρες 
http://www.diy.com/departments/dewal.../765799_BQ.prd

και εδώ έχει 190ε
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4572205/Dewa...hrase=DCD776c1

----------


## Panoss

:Huh:  κουφό, τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά;
Εγώ νόμιζα θα 'ναι 5-10 ευρώ η διαφορά.

----------


## liat

> μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως αυτό το έχει 90 λίρες 
> http://www.diy.com/departments/dewal.../765799_BQ.prd
> 
> και εδώ έχει 190ε
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4572205/Dewa...hrase=DCD776c1



Άκη, οι 86 λίρες Αγγλίας αντιστοιχούν σε 122,16 Ευρώ.
Ακόμη, τα προϊόντα αφορούν σε διαφορετικούς κωδικούς. DCD776C1-GB του diy.com και DCD776C2 του kentrovidas.γρ
Αν δεις στον *κατάλογο της εταιρίας*, έχει μόνο τον κωδικό του Ελληνικού καταστήματος.

----------


## picdev

> κουφό, τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά;
> Εγώ νόμιζα θα 'ναι 5-10 ευρώ η διαφορά.



η τιμές έχουν ΦΠΑ? δηλαδή αν το πάρεις με τιμολόγιο γλιτώνεις τη μισή τιμή σχεδόν,
από ότι ειδα δεν στέλνουν Ελλάδα

----------


## lepouras

και το έξω έχει μια μπαταριά και το εδώ 2 μπαταρίες. μόνο από εκεί καλύφθηκε η διαφορά.

----------


## Panoss

Με τον ίδιο κωδικό (DCD776C2) απ' έξω βρήκα αυτό £185.95 τρέχτε!! :Lol:  

Στο amazon έχει καλύτερη τιμή (£124.98=€177.42), αλλά περίπου ίδια με το Κέντρο Βίδας (12,5€ διαφορά).

----------


## alpha uk

όποιος  βρει γιατί  ο κωδικός  έχει  Ένα νούμερο διαφορετικό , Θα του πάρω  γλυφιτσουρι😀. Υπάρχουν  και  άλλα  DIY μαγαζιά  με  φθηνότερα

----------


## lepouras

> όποιος  βρει γιατί  ο κωδικός  έχει  Ένα νούμερο διαφορετικό , Θα του πάρω  γλυφιτσουριπ. Υπάρχουν  και  άλλα  DIY μαγαζιά  με  φθηνότερα



Α) γιατί απευθύνετε για την Αγγλία
Β) γιατί έχει μια μπαταρία με το 1 και δύο με το 2
Γ) γιατί είχε όραμα αυτός που γράφει τους κωδικούς
Δ) γιατί δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα αλλά είπα να σκοτώσω την ώρα μου λέγοντας π@π#%ες  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> http://www.diy.com/departments/makita-cordless-18v-li-ion-combi-drill-2-batteries-hp457dwex2/278413_BQ.prd
> 
> Πολύ καλή τιμή, είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό:
> http://www.bmtools.gr/index.php/onli...f453rye-detail







> και το έξω έχει μια μπαταριά και το εδώ 2 μπαταρίες. μόνο από εκεί καλύφθηκε η διαφορά.



Για τα παραπάνω δύο ποια είναι η γνώμη σου; Εντάξει το "ελληνικό" είναι πιο καινούριο μοντέλο αλλά εξηγείται έτσι απλά η τεράστια διαφορά στην τιμή;

----------


## lepouras

βρε Παναγιώτη. είπα. το αγγλικό έχει μια μπαταρία και το Ελληνικό 2 μπαταρίες. πιστεύω ότι δικαιολογεί την διαφορά αν  θα αποδεχόμασταν και μια διαφορά 15-20% ποιο ακριβά την Ελλάδα με έξω.

----------


## nestoras

> βρε Παναγιώτη. είπα. το αγγλικό έχει μια μπαταρία και το Ελληνικό 2 μπαταρίες. πιστεύω ότι δικαιολογεί την διαφορά αν  θα αποδεχόμασταν και μια διαφορά 15-20% ποιο ακριβά την Ελλάδα με έξω.



Comes with - *Supplied with 2 x 1.3Ah* 18V Li-Ion batteries and battery charger ????

Νομίζω ότι άλλο κατσαβίδι σχολίασες κι όχι για αυτά που παρέθεσα στο post #56.

----------


## lepouras

ααααααααα συγνώμη τότε. μπερδεύτηκα με το άλλο.

----------


## Sted

Απο το δικό μου άρχισαν να τα φτύνουν και οι μπαταρίες... Έλεγα να πάρω ένα καλό πνευματικό σετ με 2 μπαταριές ώστε μετά να πάρω μόνο σώμα απο τα υπόλοιπα αλλά έρχεται δύσκολος χειμώνας και το άφησα για αργότερα. Όταν δοκιμάσω τα τρυπάνια και τρυπάνε όντως καλά μειώνεται η ανάγκη αγοράς πνευματικού μπαταρίας. Ίσως πάρω αυτό σε αντικατάσταση του bosch και μετά αν όλα πάνε καλά να πάρω μόνο το σώμα του πνευματικού.

----------


## alpha uk

παίδες ξέρεις  κάνεις  από  εσάς  τα  WORX tools. Είναι  για  DIY,  είναι φτηνά  αλλά  για  τα  λεφτά  τους  είναι ποιοτικά,

----------


## lepouras

Δημήτρη. δοκίμασε τα τρυπάνια και μετά μια μπαταρία συναγερμού σε μια ζώνη και 1.5 μέτρο εύκαμπτο και μια χαρά είναι. δύσκολοι καιροί για μπαταρίες. όταν μου είπανε για το επαναφορτιζόμενο πνευματικό 200 ευρώ η μπαταρία το καθάρισα το έβαλα στην βαλίτσα του και το έβαλα στο ράφι με την επιγραφή<<στην μνήμη τον όμορφων στιγμών που περάσαμε μαζί>> :Lol: 
άλλωστε τότε χρειαζόμουνα 200-300 τρύπες σε μπετά και γρήγορα και με βόλευε, τώρα αν χρειαστώ καμιά 10ριά καλά είναι.

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...p:1o10%7Cbku:1  Αυτό

----------


## lepouras

> παίδες ξέρεις  κάνεις  από  εσάς  τα  WORX tools. Είναι  για  DIY,  είναι φτηνά  αλλά  για  τα  λεφτά  τους  είναι ποιοτικά,



 :W00t:  έχουν και το έξυπνο τρυπάνι?


τώρα στενοχωρήθηκα. αυτά έχουν ποιο φθηνά και από την μπαταρία μου :Crying: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/WORX-WX382-3...ywords=worx+H3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/WORX-WX390-L...keywords=wx390

----------


## alpha uk

> Απο το δικό μου άρχισαν να τα φτύνουν και οι μπαταρίες... Έλεγα να πάρω ένα καλό πνευματικό σετ με 2 μπαταριές ώστε μετά να πάρω μόνο σώμα απο τα υπόλοιπα αλλά έρχεται δύσκολος χειμώνας και το άφησα για αργότερα. Όταν δοκιμάσω τα τρυπάνια και τρυπάνε όντως καλά μειώνεται η ανάγκη αγοράς πνευματικού μπαταρίας. Ίσως πάρω αυτό σε αντικατάσταση του bosch και μετά αν όλα πάνε καλά να πάρω μόνο το σώμα του πνευματικού.



Αυτή  ή  τιμή  για  αυτό  το  τρυπάνι  είναι  RIP OFF

----------


## Sted

> Δημήτρη. δοκίμασε τα τρυπάνια και μετά μια μπαταρία συναγερμού σε μια ζώνη και 1.5 μέτρο εύκαμπτο και μια χαρά είναι. δύσκολοι καιροί για μπαταρίες. όταν μου είπανε για το επαναφορτιζόμενο πνευματικό 200 ευρώ η μπαταρία το καθάρισα το έβαλα στην βαλίτσα του και το έβαλα στο ράφι με την επιγραφή<<στην μνήμη τον όμορφων στιγμών που περάσαμε μαζί>>
> άλλωστε τότε χρειαζόμουνα 200-300 τρύπες σε μπετά και γρήγορα και με βόλευε, τώρα αν χρειαστώ καμιά 10ριά καλά είναι.



Με τι την φορτίζουμε;;





> Αυτή  ή  τιμή  για  αυτό  το  τρυπάνι  είναι  RIP OFF



Τόσο χάλια ε;

----------


## alpha uk

Υπάρχει ένα  κατάστημα  εδώ , το  Screw fix direct , που  κάνει  πολύ  συχνά  προσφορές, τής προάλλες  είχε  το  πνευματικό  τής   Μακιτα στα  18ν /3Α με  μία  μπαταρία  στης £50, Ex stock και  πρέπει  να φύγει

----------


## lepouras

> Με τι την φορτίζουμε;;



με ένα φθηνό φορτιστή για τέτοιες μπαταρίες. πχ
http://www.batteryspace.com/leadacid...sfloating.aspx
ή φτιάξε έναν  :Biggrin: 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...HbG9BSwQsAQILQ

----------


## alpha uk

Γιάννη  έχεις  δοκιμάσει να  επισκευασεις της  μπαταρίες ,  αντί αντικατάσταση?

----------


## lepouras

θα έπρεπε να ψάξω να βρω μπαταρίες καδμίου.κάποιες τις είχα φτιάξει κιόλας. βρήκα σε μια έκθεση κάποιον που φέρνει μπαταρίες για όλα τα επώνυμα εργαλεία σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές σχεδόν σαν να αγοράζεις χύμα τα στοιχεία. αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα γιατί δεν υπάρχουν και τόσες δουλείες που να καίγομαι και βαριόμουνα και δεν ασχολήθηκα :Rolleyes: . άσε που έχει άλλη χάρη η πατέντα όταν μάλιστα έχω στην αποθήκη ένα σορό φτηνιάρικες κατσαβιδιέρες και μπαταρίες  που κάθονται και παρακαλάνε για μετατροπή  :Lol: .
πέρα από την πλάκα το καλό το SDS θα του φτιάξω κάποια στιγμή μια 24βολτη για ζώνη γιατί καλό χρυσό και άγιο αλλά δεν ήταν ελαφρύ για να τρυπάς ταβάνια κλπ. οπότε κάποια στιγμή θα του κάνω την μετατροπή. τότε που το πείρα δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα και τώρα πλέων το βγάζουν για τα καινούργια σαν πρόσθετο αξεσουαρ. ε εγώ θα το φτιάξω και για το δικό μου. :Smile:

----------


## Sted

Ειπαμε για το τρυπάνι.. Σήμερα πεθανε η μια μπαταρια.. Υπέροχα... Ολα οδηγούν σε νέο;;;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

πια μπαταρία. η δικιά του? τότε πάμε για την πατέντα. :Lol:

----------


## alpha uk

http://www.powertools-direct.com/Mob...pdtid=13663804  offers

----------


## alpha uk

http://www.its.co.uk/pd/DCD795-T1-De...EWDCD795T1.htm και  αυτό

----------


## Sted

Το έπαιρνα το Dewalt.. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## alpha uk

> Το έπαιρνα το Dewalt.. 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Στείλε email και ρώτησε πόσο είναι τα μεταφορικά, Αυτοί στέλνουν και στο εξωτερικό

----------


## Sted

Πήρα τα irwin και δοκίμασα σε μπετό, μια χαρά - θα φανούν και απο αντοχή βέβαια. Είμαι λοιπόν στο να αγοράσω δράπανο...

Σίγουρα θα πάρω brushless και είδα Makita ή DeWalt. Γνώμες;

----------


## haris_216

Να επαναφέρω το νήμα, για να μην ανοίγω άλλο.
Θέλω από καιρό να πάρω μια πρέσα ακροδεκτών, για "γυμνούς" *ακροδέκτες*.
Επειδή ναι μεν δεν είμαι επαγγελμετίας αλλά έχω την παραξενιά του να μην παίρνω, ειδικά σε εργαλεία, της "πυρκαγιάς" έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε σε κάποιο λογικό, για απλό "κατσαβιδάκια", οικονομικό επίπεδο;
Κατά καιρούς έχω ακούσει, και εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα φόρουμ, για το Χ ή το Ψ αλλά θα προτιμούσα κάτι δοκιμασμένο. Δηλαδή να το έχει δουλέψει κάποιος και να ξέρει από πρώτο χέρι.
Αν μάλιστα υπάρχει και σε φυσικό κατάστημα ("δουλεύω" αρκετά το ιντερνετ για διάφορα πράγματα αλλά σε εργαλεία θα προτιμούσα να το πιάσω/περιεργαστώ) στην Αθήνα ακόμα καλύτερα

----------

